# Need help with a training plan



## Drnwagn (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, so I have all the excuses, Married, 3 kids, soccer, ballet, swimming...I started riding again about two years ago. I have gotten more and more into it. While I struggle with time due to family commitments I am getting out no less than 3x a week baring the weather. I used to race back in the early/mid 90's but that was quite some time ago even though I was a cat 3 back then. 

I currently have a HR monitor but find that I am really only using it to judge how much juice I have left at a certain level of riding. 

I have been doing all of my riding by myself as of late but am now up to 20-30 mile rides with an average of about 17.5mph. I also try to commute to work 2-3 days a week for a round trip of about 24 miles. I guess I am getting in around 50-100 miles per week barring our hectic schedule.

My goal at the moment is to start doing a few club rides now that we have a break in our kids sports. My fear is going out there and getting dropped and not knowing where the hell I am. I also do not want to be the guy that shows up one week and is never heard of again.

So, help me put together a simple training plan that I can follow. Keep in mind that I am the sort of person that is really dedicated when it comes to training so I can make the schedule work. I just don't know where to start. I mean, I can do intervals but don't know how many or for how long. We have rolling hills but nothing close that takes some 2-5 minutes to climb. But there are a couple that I could at least sprint into and be dead before half way up. 

Let me know what you think. 

The ultimate and almost unspoken goal at the moment is to try to do some racing again next year. I will have to start in the Crash 5's since it has been a while but then I will either end up in the 35+ or cat 4 groups. I have a year to get ready for this so why not start now?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Drnwagn said:


> So, help me put together a simple training plan that I can follow. Keep in mind that I am the sort of person that is really dedicated when it comes to training so I can make the schedule work. I just don't know where to start. I mean, I can do intervals but don't know how many or for how long.
> 
> The ultimate and almost unspoken goal at the moment is to try to do some racing again next year. I will have to start in the Crash 5's since it has been a while but then I will either end up in the 35+ or cat 4 groups. I have a year to get ready for this so why not start now?


I know that the trainingpeaks.com site offers pre-built plans by various coaches for various purposes. The first winter that I had a power meter, I used one of the power-based plans and was pleased with it. Like you, I was looking for some direction, knowing I would follow it.

For what it's worth, if I understand correctly, you wouldn't need to start as a 5, although you would be able to downgrade to a 4 (maybe even should downgrade to a 4, although you might try some 3s racing first).


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

WOW, you are doing way better than me. I started to cycling not very seriously but I ride about four times a week with two small 6 percent hill and I only average around 15MPH/50KM. I am like you with family and no time for riding hard. I wish you luck and I will continue to ride to be happy on my bike. I wish I have the power to race or do some club rides I am a bit afraid at this time.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

shaochieh said:


> WOW, you are doing way better than me. I started to cycling not very seriously but I ride about four times a week with two small 6 percent hill and I only average around 15MPH/50KM. I am like you with family and no time for riding hard. I wish you luck and I will continue to ride to be happy on my bike. I wish I have the power to race or do some club rides I am a bit afraid at this time.


If you have no time, riding hard is the only thing you can do.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Try reading "The Cyclist's Training Bible" by Joe Friel. Lot's of good stuff on periodization, training within heart rate zones, and introspection as to your available time.

IIRC, the Training Peaks site mentioned above has sort of an embedded Training Bible, giving you electronic versions of Friel's plan charts and links to the workouts.

HTH,
JR

BTW - 35+ is probably the hardest category outside Pro 1/2. Danger lurks there!


----------



## Drnwagn (Jun 9, 2009)

JSR said:


> Try reading "The Cyclist's Training Bible" by Joe Friel. Lot's of good stuff on periodization, training within heart rate zones, and introspection as to your available time.
> 
> IIRC, the Training Peaks site mentioned above has sort of an embedded Training Bible, giving you electronic versions of Friel's plan charts and links to the workouts.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I dread the idea. But unfortunately I am that old! I remember racing in senior class and getting my butt wooped up on durning team rides by the 35+ guys! Trust me, I am in no rush to get into that category. I think that is more of a goal than anything, but one step at a time.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Read this a few times . . .*

http://www.biketechreview.com/performance/stripped_down.htm

Makes a lot of sense to me.

soup


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. The way I get more hours in is on the trainer. If I really just can't get out, I'll do a fairly structured one hour workout while watching a DVD. It's not ideal but a good way to make the best of a tight family schedule. 



Drnwagn said:


> My goal at the moment is to start doing a few club rides now that we have a break in our kids sports. My fear is going out there and getting dropped and not knowing where the hell I am. I also do not want to be the guy that shows up one week and is never heard of again.


I know the feeling but really, riding with stronger riders is the tried and true way to improve. Getting killed the first time out is a lousy reinforcer, but my advice is to do it anyway (and bring a map), so at least you know where you stand. Or pick a ride that has a "B" group, which is more likely to have a "nobody left behind" policy.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Drnwagn said:


> So, help me put together a simple training plan that I can follow. Keep in mind that I am the sort of person that is really dedicated when it comes to training so I can make the schedule work. I just don't know where to start.


Have a look at our custom training plans. They are designed specifically with people like you in mind. Tailored to suit your fitness level, goals and training time availability. Can be heart rate or power meter based.
Custom Training Plans


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm a younger feller, but I have problems making it out for group rides and lots of longer rides because of my pain in the arse work hours. I tend to spend a lot of time on the trainer. A heart rate monitor, a cycling computer with cadence, and a nice trainer would be a good place to start. If you factor in loading/unloading and to and from driving, sometimes it's just quicker to hop on the trainer and let er rip for an hour. 

I have Real Rides DVDs and some CTS DVDs. I plan on getting Friel's book sometime in the near future and may get a Power meter one of these days, probably after rollers.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Drnwagn said:


> Ok, so I have all the excuses, Married, 3 kids, soccer, ballet, swimming...I started riding again about two years ago. I have gotten more and more into it. While I struggle with time due to family commitments I am getting out no less than 3x a week baring the weather. I used to race back in the early/mid 90's but that was quite some time ago even though I was a cat 3 back then.
> 
> I currently have a HR monitor but find that I am really only using it to judge how much juice I have left at a certain level of riding.
> 
> ...


I was/am in a similiar boat. I stopped racing in the 90s to focus on career and family, and stayed off the bike completely for about 5 years. Started training a handful of years ago, and a injury put me off of the bike for another year. I've been training consistently for two seasons now, and the best thingsI did were to (1) invest in a powertap and TrainingPeals, (and (2) begin working with a coach who structures my workouts. This benefits me as I no longer have to think about what my workouts will entail, and I can much more efficiently use my limited training time. It does cost me some money, but I figure the time and effort it saves me is well worth the money.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Guy is looking for a training plan, not what to GET. I'm not credible enough to put together a plan for him...but many of you sound like you can help.

Do intervals once or twice a week with mileage in between, it's always a good place to start. 

Intervals as in...10mins 90% effort, 3 min cruise, repeat...etc.


----------

